# Rapido Bed Making



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

Just spent an interesting couple of hours (not) trying to assemble the bed in the living area of a Rapido 7087F, without any success.
Anybody got any idea which cushions go where?
Thanks
Alan


----------



## 101150 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Alan
we are pete & linda (peteinks.co.uk)and supply lots of W/Manauls free on cd/dvds and have a Rapido 772F, looked through the manauls we have 7/9(06/2004)its NOT in It.you need the Vehicle data sheet: sorry not got one on hand .
hope this helps 
peter & linda


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Peter & Linda
Thanks for the reply, we will look at the website suggested for any information.
Alan


----------

